# My wife is having our baby tomorrow (BEST PIC EVER 1/13/10)



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Updated 1/13/10









Went to the Dr and the Dr decided to induce my wife at 730a CST time due to high blood pressure from the pregnancy. Just wanted to keep everyone posted from the post I made about 8 or 9 months ago.










UPDATED: 1/6/10









Everything didnt go as planned. We went in at midnight and they planned to induce my wife at 730a. Since everything was going ok, they induced her at 530a. But as things progressed, the cord started to slowly wrap around the baby's neck. The doctor notice a drop in the baby's heart rate during contractions so she decided to do a C section. Everything went well and everyone is doing ok.

Savanah Kay
Born 1/5/10 6 lbs 12 oz 18 inches long


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

How exciting. I know you'll be busy, but please keep us posted. And we won't argue if you want to post some new baby pics. 
Good luck.
deb


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I wanted to ask Cheerio - but since you were so quiet for awhile I was actually concerned.  So glad to hear the news!  You will post pictures and give us details won't you


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

How exciting, Cheerio!  Give our best to your wife!  Please keep us updated.  Best wishes being sent  your way for a safe and happy delivery!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Have you downloaded some children's books?  Velveteen Rabbit is free.  Three Hidden Chicks is by Carol ^, and it's a great little bedtime story.  
deb


----------



## xianfox (Dec 7, 2009)

Congrats! Let us know if the little one can get used to TTS.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Wishing your wife a safe and speedy delivery!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Wishing your wife a safe and speedy delivery!


Ditto!


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Wishing your wife a safe and speedy delivery!


Same. and Congratulations in advance!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

drenee said:


> How exciting. I know you'll be busy, but please keep us posted. And we won't argue if you want to post some new baby pics.
> Good luck.
> deb


 i will try


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

drenee said:


> Have you downloaded some children's books? Velveteen Rabbit is free. Three Hidden Chicks is by Carol ^, and it's a great little bedtime story.
> deb


I have not, i just might have to do that
We leave at midnight and the break the water at 730a, so hope this goes quick


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

It is so fun to share the excitement of the expectant parents here on the KB.  Best wishes to your family Cheerio!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

cheerio, congratulations and best wishes to you and your wife.  I will be hoping & praying for a safe and swift delivery tomorrow.  Please keep us posted with updates and pictures when you can.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

cheerio said:


> Went to the Dr and the Dr decided to induce my wife at 730a CST time due to high blood pressure from the pregnancy. Just wanted to keep everyone posted from the post I made about 8 or 9 months ago.


WOW! Time flew by! You and your family are added to my night time prayers...Take it easy and give your wife our best. Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## chevauchee (Mar 29, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Off to the hospital for 7.5 hours of waiting


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Sending out positive vibes here!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Fingers crossed for a completely uneventful delivery....and that Dad doesn't pass out and bang his head on the floor


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

If only they had Kindles when I was waiting in the hospital forever........ some things change for the better! 

Wishing you and your wife all the best as you welcome your new little one into the world...


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Congratulations!  Your new family will be in my prayers tomorrow!


----------



## KathyluvsKindle (Apr 13, 2009)

Thinking of you and your new family. Keep us posted.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's prayers, they really helped


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

SHE'S BEAUTIFUL!!  Congratulations to your and your wife, I am glad that everything is OK and Mom and Savannah Kay are doing will.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow!  Beautiful baby, and a beautiful name!  SO glad that dr. was on top of things and that the baby arrived safely!  Thanks for the picture!  All our best to your wife and your new little bundle!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

*Welcome Savanah Kay!!*

(and congratulations to mom and dad too )


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Congratulations!  She is beautiful!!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

What a wonderful time of year for a birthday (mine was 2 days ago, you see).

We are all so happy for you and your wife.
Such a healthy looking little girl.

And a very pretty name you two have chosen for her.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations!!


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Okay, I'm not seeing any pictures of the baby.  Am I missing something?  Did they get deleted?  

Congratulations.  
deb

Never mind.  Silly me.  He updated and put the pics on the first post.  
Babies are so awesome.  You must be so proud.  How is mom doing?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Welcome Savannah Kay!

Ohh that reminds me.. gotta call my dad and wish him a happy 64th. Today. hehheh


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

But Deb,
We CAN want more pics.



Can't we?


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I cant believe how much she sleeps


----------



## enwood (Mar 13, 2009)

What a little cutie!! Congrats!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Congratulations.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Congrats to the new family member!


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

How cute!  Congrats!!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

cheerio said:


> I cant believe how much she sleeps


Enjoy that while it lasts....


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks deb - I couldn't find the picture either!

Beautiful girl, beautiful name - any history to it cheerio?

Best to Mom and Dad! 

And thanks to intinst for the baby shower!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Of course we can want more pictures.  We love more pictures.  
deb


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Happy sighs...CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Chris


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh wow...  
Major congrats!


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

She's beautiful!! Congratulations!


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

Congratulations!  She is beautiful, and I LOVE her name!!!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

The weird part is our Doctor's oldest daughter has the exact same first and middle name


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Congratulations!!!! You have a BEAUTIFUL baby girl!  
Hope  mom is doing well.
More pictures would be great!


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

Beautiful...Congrats to you and your wife!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

What a cutie-patootie!! Soooo adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Sooo cute -- in the photo.  Must be "killer cute" in person.  I love the name.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Beautiful name, and beautiful baby.  Congrats!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Congratulations, Cheerio & family.  Your baby is a cutie.


----------



## chevauchee (Mar 29, 2009)

Congratulations! Glad everything turned out okay even if it sounds like it was a bit intense for a while there.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

chevauchee said:


> Congratulations! Glad everything turned out okay even if it sounds like it was a bit intense for a while there.


very intense, the hole last month the doctor said we wouldn't need a c section then aqt the last second were having one
can't control nature, and she is healthy


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

oh my gosh she is adorable -- Congratulations


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Hope mom and daughter get home quickly.  
Make sure to give them both a hug from us.
deb


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

cool name for sure.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

kevindorsey said:


> cool name for sure.


thanks


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

cheerio said:


> very intense, the hole last month the doctor said we wouldn't need a c section then aqt the last second were having one
> can't control nature, and she is healthy


With my son they did the same thing. I had an emergency c-section last minute...so now with my baby on the way I have to have another one.  Even though its hard to recover, its worth it.


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

Congratulations! Glad that Mom and baby are doing well.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> With my son they did the same thing. I had an emergency c-section last minute...so now with my baby on the way I have to have another one.  Even though its hard to recover, its worth it.


Neversleeps, it will be different this time... a _planned_ one is much less stressful, and lower-risk too.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh, soooo sweet!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Neversleeps, it will be different this time... a _planned_ one is much less stressful, and lower-risk too.


Thats true, it's better being planned.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

oh I love the little knitted hat


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

cheerio said:


> UPDATED: 1/6/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is adorable, with the hat or without.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

everyone comes home tomorrow


----------



## char (Jan 22, 2009)

Going home tomorrow...that means Savannah will stop sleeping so much, especially at night!  It's practically guaranteed.

She is beautiful.  Congrats!


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

char said:


> Going home tomorrow...that means Savannah will stop sleeping so much, especially at night! It's practically guaranteed.
> 
> She is beautiful. Congrats!


Better have some earplugs ready.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh my, how adorable.  Thank you for posting more pics.
deb


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

oh just you be sure to sleep when baby sleeps. Babies Rule!
welcome to the world

Sylvia


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

kevindorsey said:


> Better have some earplugs ready.


she really doesnt cry all that much


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

A few sleepless nights is in order.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

cheerio said:


> she really doesnt cry all that much


Enjoy her while she is little (and while growing up of course ) as they grow up so fast. I am sometimes still surprised that my daughter will turn 30 this year. It seems just a couple years ago that she was a newborn.

(She slept 8 hours each night the first two nights she was home. That did not continue but I certainly appreciated how lucky I was. She also was born with the cord wrapped around her neck a couple times. An emergency Cesarean was mentioned but it turned out to not be necessary. I think she slept extra the first couple nights to make up for how tough the delivery was on her. )


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Everyone came home today and our dog has no problems, I am so glad


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Awesome.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

cheerio said:


> Everyone came home today and our dog has no problems, I am so glad


Glad to hear you have your sweet baby home.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I guess for the next few days we have to wake up every few hours to feed her. Kinda sucks since she like to sleep through the night


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

What?  They're telling you to wake her to feed her if she's sleeping  

O.K.  I only had one kid, but it seems to me that the rule ought to be "let sleeping babies lie". . . .when they wake up they'll be hungry and you feed 'em then.  Don't wake 'em up if they're happily asleep -- especially in the middle of the night!  I mean, really, you can't schedule the baby. . .you have to figure out the baby's schedule and work around it.  Once you figure it out, you can adjust it by going an extra 5 minutes between feedings here and there, until they're on a schedule closer to an adults.

But, I'm not a nurse or anything. . . .this is strictly my opinion. . . . .


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

They told me to only wake DD if she slept for more than about 8 hours at a stretch, since she'd need nourishment more often than that.  They also said this was extremely unlikely to happen.  Of course she promptly did exactly that half a dozen times in the first month.  

But yes, I agree that "let sleeping babies lie" is the way to go...


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

The reason for waking her up is to keep her eating so that it helps with the slight Jondis she has. she should be good after a few days


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

cheerio said:


> The reason for waking her up is to keep her eating so that it helps with the slight Jondis she has. she should be good after a few days


OK, they have a special medical reason so it makes sense. Otherwise, I recommend my father's advice: "Never wake a sleeping baby unless the house is on fire."

Hope you guys can avoid other obligations so you can rest whenever she sleeps.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

lynninva said:


> OK, they have a special medical reason so it makes sense. Otherwise, I recommend my father's advice: "Never wake a sleeping baby unless the house is on fire."
> 
> Hope you guys can avoid other obligations so you can rest whenever she sleeps.


That's the kind of advice that gets repeated for centuries.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

cheerio said:


> The reason for waking her up is to keep her eating so that it helps with the slight Jondis she has. she should be good after a few days


Um... Jaundice?

And welcome to the boards Savannah Kay!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

jaundice? we had "sun light" therapy for that. did not matter if baby was awake or asleep. we were very careful to not sun burn. oh things change so much even between my two 1 sleep on back! then the next sleep on belly! both of mine slept they way they wanted in family bed.  glad your doing well.
sylvia


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Um... Jaundice?
> 
> And welcome to the boards Savannah Kay!


yeah, i cant spell


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

No internet spelling police here


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

thanks


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

The great Spell Check...Officer ofthe Law.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Updated with the best pic ever


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

cheerio said:


> Updated with the best pic ever


That picture is just precious! I know, I know, step away from the baby, scarlet....


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

cheerio said:


> Updated with the best pic ever


You are correct, she is precious. I definitely have new baby lust - wish my grandson would make his appearance (actual due date 1/15).


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Cheerio, Savannah Kay is a beautiful baby.  All of her pictures have been wonderful but the latest one is so precious!!  You and your wife are very blessed, enjoy her every moment they go by so fast.  Please keep posting her pictures we love to see them.


----------



## chevauchee (Mar 29, 2009)

What a beautiful picture.

How's your wife doing?


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

She is doing great. She can now do up stairs and she is trying to get herself off the pain medications.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

What a beautiful picture!!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks Cheerio for the pictures! AND thanks to your wife for having such a cutie !


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

It is true that the Lord gives and takes away.

My wife's grandpa died this morning, but she knew it was coming

Can you please pray for her family?

Thanks


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I am praying Cheerio, enjoy your memories and continue to count your new blessings.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Awesome pic.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Your new picture is awesome.  Thank you for posting.  

I'm so sorry to hear about her grandfather.  I will keep you all in my thoughts.
deb


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

drenee said:


> Your new picture is awesome. Thank you for posting.
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about her grandfather. I will keep you all in my thoughts.
> deb


there will be more to come i am sure


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

post away cheerio, post away!!!


----------

